# Basspro Valdosta?



## goindeep (Jan 22, 2008)

Heard there was a basspro coming to Valdosta?


----------



## maker4life (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know but there or Tallahassee would make perfect sense .


----------



## mackman (Jan 22, 2008)

I heard the same roomer, also heard they bought land already, just have to see.


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 22, 2008)

I have not heard of them buying land but I heard they  are looking but no promises


----------



## bear-229 (Jan 22, 2008)

*land*

ive heard the land has been bought. very close to the new toyota lot
but it has not made it to the "new locations" on the web site


----------



## Georgia27 (Jan 22, 2008)

dont know how ya heard i was a movin to valdosta.  Secrects aint no good no mower.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 23, 2008)

they said by 2009 it would be there i heard they were goin to buil0d another mall around it to


----------



## Porterhouse (Jan 23, 2008)

I was told it was going to be built on James rd. right next to the new toyota dealership by a commercial contractor who lives and works in valdosta. He also said he did not know when it was  going to be started.


----------



## Killer41 (Jan 23, 2008)

I heard it was going to be a Cabelas


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow the rumors sure do fly don't they?  Okay, the rumors I've heard say Basspro is gonna be on James Rd., right across the river from me as the crow flies... And Cabelas is gonna be built up at the Hahira exit. Now let's see if it comes true  I for one would love it. Talk to the guys in Carltons or Solo Archery and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 23, 2008)

I heard we might be getting one in Tallahassee too.  Someone said they were looking at the Tallahassee Mall old Dillards store.  That would be great for bringing down the prices of bows in the area.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 23, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Wow the rumors sure do fly don't they?  Okay, the rumors I've heard say Basspro is gonna be on James Rd., right across the river from me as the crow flies... And Cabelas is gonna be built up at the Hahira exit. Now let's see if it comes true  I for one would love it. Talk to the guys in Carltons or Solo Archery and see what they have to say about it.



Bass Pro Shops looks pretty good.  My son has a good friend who is a project manager for a regional commercial building contractor.  He has seen the plans and the company is  putting in a bid.

Of course it is obvious that something is going to happen, James Road is being widened the intersection is being moved down to the the RaceTrack fuel center.  

Cabela's, haven't heard that one.  Check with the EMC and Ga Power boys, they always know before anyone else.  The first thing they check on is who will supply the power.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 23, 2008)

Bass Pro doesnt show it as a red star for a future store yet.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&CMID=MH_IN_EVENTS

Looks like it isnt on the books yet at Cablea's either

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...outus/retail-stores.jsp?cm_re=store*topnav*rs


----------



## dgr416 (Jan 29, 2008)

Did the Adirsville store for Cabelas fall through.They make bass pro shop look silly.The Bass Pro shop in Gwinnett looks like a clothing store compaired to all the other bass pro shops I been in.


----------

